# Solved: can't delete -filename too long



## kellerrj

I am out of ideas for the first time. 20 years of computing and I always found out how to fix whatever was wrong. I did what I have done a thousand times and saved an online page as xxx.HTM and later tried to delete it. I get the error message "cannot delete file. the filename you specified is invaled or too long. specify another filename". I am using a Windows 98 PC with IE6 SP1. I tried to save it again using xxx.MHT and same result. Now I have TWO of them. It is a very long name but did not know that until the SAVE was done. AT first there was a context menu but after several tries at different ideas, the context menu now does not respond. In DOS I cannot even locate the file on my Desktop and it will not move to another directory. Never been this lost before. HELP!


----------



## JSntgRvr

Post the especific path and exact file label: For example, C:\My Documents\XXX.htm


----------



## kellerrj

the filename and address will not show in the address bar when selected and without a context menu I cannot see properties but it appears in C:\Windows\desktop\TracFone - Customer Service SUX - Here's another horror story to add to the collection_ Purchased a prepaid TracFone 07-02-04 from a local convenience store (Cumberland Farms, to be exact) - Couldn't get service activated until 07-13-04.htm as viewed in Windows Explorer. Also, I forgot to mention, you cannot change the filename either.


----------



## JSntgRvr

Go to Start->Settings->Folder Options. Click on the View tab. Under Files and folders select "Display full path in title bar", click Apply, then Ok. Navigate to this file with Windows Explorer of throughout My Computer.

The full path should now be displayed.


----------



## kellerrj

full path is always selected on my PC. I checked and verified it just now.


----------



## JSntgRvr

Just tell in which folder the file is and the file(s) full name including its (Their) extension.


----------



## kellerrj

I did in post 3


----------



## JSntgRvr

Go to Start->Run, type Command, click Ok. The MSDOS Windows will apprear. At the prompt type the following pressing Enter after each line:

DELTREE C:\Windows\desktop\TracFo~1
Exit

You did not prodive its Extention, so I have to assume is a folder.


----------



## kellerrj

No it is not a folder. I just cut and pasted here again from post 3

C:\Windows\desktop\TracFone - Customer Service SUX - Here's another horror story to add to the collection_ Purchased a prepaid TracFone 07-02-04 from a local convenience store (Cumberland Farms, to be exact) - Couldn't get service activated until 07-13-04.htm

the other one is .MHT extension


----------



## JSntgRvr

You still providing insuficient info. The Extension is .MHT, what's the complete name.


----------



## JSntgRvr

Try this command as before if the file is in the Desktop:

DELTREE C:\Windows\Desktop\*.MHT


----------



## kellerrj

They are both the same filename with one being an MHT and the other HTM.
The full fine name is what I put in #9

it starts with "TracFone" and ends with "07-13-04", see that is the problem, those 3 lines of text are all part of the filename. I did not count the characters but there must be over 100 characters in the filename!


----------



## JSntgRvr

Try these commands at the MSDOS Window:

DELTREE C:\Windows\Desktop\*.MHT
DELTREE C:\Windows\desktop\*.HTM
Exit

Let me know if they are gone afterwards.


----------



## kellerrj

You are the best! If only I had been able to remember my DOS commands. I can't believe I forgot that stuff but I also discarded all my DOS reference material. Makes me feel humbled a bit. I now know that there are still things I cannot fix. 

I have learned one big lesson, DO NOT SAVE WEB PAGES WITH LONG FILENAMES.

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH! HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## JSntgRvr

You will always experience this tye of problem on files labels larger than 31 characters. In MSDOS files name are truncated to a max of eight characters, thus easier to handle. Glad to hear the issue is resolved. Use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "solved".

Best wishes!


----------



## john1

I often save stuff like that,
but i generally rename it after saving.

Would this not rename ... ?

John


----------



## john1

Hi kellerrj,

Got your email ....
This is not a problem i have ever noticed,
but then maybe i haven't had filenames that long.

It seems like going into dos was your best answer.

Regards, John


----------

